# Not sure what is wrong



## rosecope (Jan 3, 2009)

I built a computer in 2009. Recently I had to replace the power supply. Then I installed a bigger hard drive (not ssd) and loaded Win7 64 bits. I had been using Win7 32 bits before. Once I get into the os everything works fine, but trying to boot up has been challenging. I get a message that says something like: Post! (can't remember exactly what comes next) and I'm instructed to either go into setup to change the boot order or press F1 to continue. I have done both many times and eventually I get into the os. Sometimes it loops back through the same cycle several times and sometimes it boots up. My motherboard is Asus P5N-EM HDMI. I have never updated the bios. I have a core 2 Intel processor, the exact specs of which are at home and I'm at the office. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make and Model number of all the parts on the computer? Including the PSU.

Does the OS seem to work ok? Does this happen every time you start the computer?


----------



## rosecope (Jan 3, 2009)

PSU Antec VP-450; HD Seagate Barracuda ST1000 DM003 1TB 7200 RPM; Intel Dual Core E5200. 2gigs of Crucial memory. I have 2 more to install, but wanted to wait until this is ironed out.
Yes, it happens every time I try to boot up. The PSU was installed 2 months before I upgraded the HD and OS and worked fine. The OS is mostly ok, but yesterday I got a bsd. Sorry I didn't write down the error numbers.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have your Windows 7 CD?

Can you boot into safe mode?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the Mobo?
Did you install all the required drivers for the 64Bit OS?

Try booting from a Linux disc and see if it boots and runs OK.
If you get another BSOD, commonly a hardware related issue, post the Error Codes seen on the BSOD.


----------



## rosecope (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes I do have the disk and yes I can get into safe mode after all the aforementioned boot issues. When I boot (not in safe mode) with the windows cd it seems to hang on my desktop backdrop with no icons. If I boot with the windows cd repair option it gets me to system restore. 

I'm pretty sure I loaded all the 64 bit drivers but I'll double check. I will also try Linux. My motherboard is Asus P5N-EM HDMI. This is my office pc and, while I may be able to go there tomorrow to try out your suggestions, I may not be there until Tuesday, so don't give up on me. I will get back to you as soon as I have tried some things. In the meantime, all additional suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## rosecope (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is the complete message that I now get on boot up : "Warning: System BOOT fail*****your system last boot fail or POST interrupted. Please enter setup to load default and reboot again."

This is slightly different from the last message, which asked me to change the boot order to default. I did as instructed but it still doesn't work any better. I'm trying to get the bsod I got Friday so I can copy the contents but so far the machine won't cooperate. Anything else I should try? Thanks.


----------



## rosecope (Jan 3, 2009)

I should also mention that Firefox doesn't work. It loads to a black screen, with only a few ads readable.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried booting from and running a Linux CD?


----------



## rosecope (Jan 3, 2009)

Its been a while since I played around with Linux...any suggestions for which Linux to try?


----------



## ammw999 (Mar 19, 2011)

if you can ubuntu is pretty easy just put cd in boot from it will run without installing


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Most all Linux distros free: Download Ubuntu | Ubuntu


----------



## rosecope (Jan 3, 2009)

I used Ubuntu for a while and it ran beautifully. I downloaded the 32 bit version per Ubuntu's recommendation for Win7 machines. Firefox worked fine. Should I now try the 64 bit version? What exactly am I looking for? 

The boot problem still exists with Ubuntu.


----------



## rosecope (Jan 3, 2009)

I should also mention that I had to attempt this download several times in Win7 because flash kept crashing and freezing the screen.


----------



## rosecope (Jan 3, 2009)

Here are the bsod messages:
Stop: 0x0000007E; 0xFFFFFFFFC0000005; 0XFFFFF8000D3F6DD3; 0XFFFFF880039B98D8; 0XFFFFF880039B9130

I hope this means something...


----------



## rosecope (Jan 3, 2009)

Also, I ran fsc and now Firefox works.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## rosecope (Jan 3, 2009)

PSU Antec VP-450; HD Seagate Barracuda ST1000 DM003 1TB 7200 RPM; Intel Dual Core E5200. 2gigs of Crucial memory. I have 2 more to install, but wanted to wait until this is ironed out. My motherboard is Asus P5N-EM HDMI. Built in graphics.
The PSU was installed 2 months before I upgraded the HD and OS and worked fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you had no problems before the new Hdd and you can run Linux from disc (that bypasses the Hdd) with no problems the Hdd is a good suspect. 
Specs of the RAM and is the 2GB 1x2 or 2x2GB?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is about your error code Stop error message in Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2: "Stop error code 0x0000007E (SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED)" or "Stop error code 0x00000050 (PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA)"


----------



## rosecope (Jan 3, 2009)

I built three computers around the same time and don't remember which ram I put in the problem computer. I can check when I go to the office tomorrow, but in the meantime here are the specs for the new 2 gig stick I plan to put in: Crucial - Memory - 2 GB - DIMM 240-pin - DDR2 - 800 MHz / PC2-6400 - CL6 - 1.8 V - unbuffered - non-ECC . I know I matched this stick to the existent ones that were already installed. 

If I get a new hdd, would my specs support a ssd? Do the error messages indicate a hdd failure? I get the same boot problem getting to the Linux disk that I do getting to the hdd.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the Mobo?
You can use an SSD but they are not a good value at this time considering the very high price compared to the minimal advantage.


----------



## rosecope (Jan 3, 2009)

Asus P5N-EM HDMI...but I won't get one if its not worth it. Thanks.

Also, I am concerned that even when I get a new hddd I will still have the startup problem, which is where all of this started. Since the startup problem also happened before booting into the Linux disk, will a new hdd solve this?

Do any of you have recommendations for a new hdd? I don't think I'll get another seagate.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You lso have Western Digital Western Digital Hard Drives, Network Drives, Media Players a new drive would also mean a fresh install so all should be good


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

rosecope said:


> Asus P5N-EM HDMI...but I won't get one if its not worth it. Thanks.
> 
> Also, I am concerned that even when I get a new hddd I will still have the startup problem, which is where all of this started. Since the startup problem also happened before booting into the Linux disk, will a new hdd solve this?
> 
> Do any of you have recommendations for a new hdd? I don't think I'll get another seagate.


If there were no problems bypassing the Hdd running from a Linux disc, that would indicate a problem with the Hdd.
WD is always a good Hdd brand choice.


----------



## rosecope (Jan 3, 2009)

I still get the "Warning: System BOOT fail*****your system last boot fail or POST interrupted. Please enter setup to load default and reboot again." with either the Linux disk or the Win7 os. I still have to press f1 to get into either os.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you checked the ram


----------



## rosecope (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes. The ram tests as being fine.


----------

